# NAS : Serveur iTunes + HDMI



## Lhou (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je souhaite connecter un NAS à mon ampli Audio/Video par HDMI (le NAS serait également sur mon réseau local) et y installer un serveur iTunes.

Je veux pouvoir jouer musique/video depuis mon NAS sans avoir a allumer aucun ordi.
Je voulais piloter le serveur iTunes depuis mon iPAD avec l'application Remote.

Est-ce que tout cela est possible ?
Si oui quel modèle de NAS permet de faire cela ? (Synologie ?)


Merci d'avance,
Lhou


----------



## olaf1966 (15 Avril 2011)

Les NAS utilisent un port Ethernet en général, je n'en connais pas qui utilise un port HDMI.


----------



## stéphane33 (15 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,
Les NAS "Synology" (sans vouloir faire de pub, c'est celui que j'utilise) fonctionnent avec des applications (DS Audio, DS Photo,etc.) qui te permettent un accès direct à tes médias audio par exemple depuis un iPad ou iPhone.
Je ne sais pas si ma configuration peut t'éclairer:

Sur le même réseau :
iMac pour l'ordinateur principal
NAS Synology 110j (ethernet)
Apple TV 2ème génération (sortie optique/numérique vers convertisseur numérique/hdmi vers TV)
Convertisseur numérique (sur lequel est donc branché l'Apple TV pour l'audio: le convertisseur permet de convertir le signal numérique de l'Apple TV vers un Ampli analogique : il existe aussi des amplis avec des entrées optiques numériques pas besoin de convertisseur dans ce cas là)
Chaine Haute Fidélité
TV Reliée au réseau (DLNA)

Avec cette configuration, je peux obtenir un son de qualité vers ma chaine HiFi par l'intermédiaire de l'Apple TV qui me sert ainsi de passerelle audio et video.

Ainsi, lorsque je veux écouter une liste de lecture depuis mon ipad (ou iPhone) en utilisant donc dans ton cas de figure l'application "DS Audio" (qui te permet un accès au contenu iTunes de ton NAS Synology), je peux ainsi (sans allumer la TV) écouter de la musique grâce à la sortie optique de l'Apple TV qui est reliée à un convertisseur numérique qui lui est branché aux entrées RCA de mon ampli audio.

Pour la vidéo :
Mon NAS Synology (110J) utilise le DLNA.
J'accède aux vidéos directement depuis ma TV (celle-ci étant reliée par ethernet à mon réseau et donc reliée au NAS)
La musique est donc aussi accessible de cette manière.

Pour ta configuration :
Il te faut une TV (de bonne qualité) reliée au réseau par DLNA
Ainsi tu peux récupérer la sortie audio de celle ci vers ton ampli.
Ou bien :
Faire l'acquisition de l'Apple TV qui possède une sortie HDMI
Dans le serveur "Synology" des dossiers spécifiques à la musique et à la vidéo sont par défaut créés.

Au début, j'étais un peu perdu par rapport à l'utilisation du serveur mais doucement j'apprends à l'utiliser et découvre sans cesse de nouvelles fonctionnalités et les forums sont très enrichissants : accès aux fichiers à distance, serveur FTP, etc...

Cordialement


----------



## Lhou (20 Avril 2011)

Merci Stéphane !

Je crois que cela répond en grande partie à mes questions. En fait, je n'ai pas de télé 
J'ai un amphi Andio-Video + Videoproj... alors je veux pas utiliser le videoproj pour Piloter.

je veux balancer le flux audio/video via HDMI... et là, je crois comprendre qu'il n'y a pas de NAS qui fait cela... il faut un boitier style AppleTV... bon, ça fait un objet de plus dans mon environnement déjà plein de câbles 

J'avais pas repérer DS Audio... ça à l'air cool. Est-ce qu'on peut vraiment parcourir sa collection de CD avec Jaquettes et tout ? Comment cela se passe pour placer de la musique sur le serveur depuis un PC ? (aie, j'ai un iPAS, mais pas de MAc !).

C'est quoi la connectique entre le NAS et AppleTV ? Il faut passer par Ethernet ou on peut faire autrement ?

Merci d'avance,
Lhou


----------



## DualG4 (20 Avril 2011)

Synology ne possède pas de NAS avec connectique HDMI, mais d'autres constructeurs en ont, comme QNAP avec sa série NMP-1000 (et Thecus aussi).
Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée de ce que ça vaut.


----------



## stéphane33 (20 Avril 2011)

Lhou a dit:


> Merci Stéphane !
> 
> Je crois que cela répond en grande partie à mes questions. En fait, je n'ai pas de télé
> J'ai un amphi Andio-Video + Videoproj... alors je veux pas utiliser le videoproj pour Piloter.
> ...



L' Apple TV et le NAS se connectent au réseau via Wifi ou Ethernet.
Tu as accès à tous les fichiers audio que tu places dans le dossier Music du NAS.
La gestion des fichiers (déplacement, ajout, suppression,etc.) se fait depuis l'interface du NAS ou via internet (d'où l'intérêt d'un serveur) donc à distance.


----------



## atari.fr (17 Août 2011)

bonjour 
dsm / dsaudio va vraiment piocher dans la bibliothèque iTunes ?

actuellement ma bibliothèque est sur mon Mac, puis je facilement la transférer sur le nas synology ? (en gardant es les de lecture biensur)


----------



## Sion (17 Août 2011)

DS Audio va piocher dans ton répértoire dans le Finder, et non dans iTunes lui-même (on pourrait faire l'erreur de le croire car le dossier Music est un sous-dossier du dossier iTunes. Pour lire ta musqiue via DS Audio je crois qu'il faut que la bibliothèque lue soit sur le NAS, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.

Pour ce qui est de transférer la bibliothèque d'iTunes sur le NAS, aucun problème, il te suffira par la suite d'indiquer le chemin du fichier sur le NAS dans les préférence d'Tunes si veux toujours pouvoire la lire par ce biais.


----------



## atari.fr (18 Septembre 2011)

bonjour

effectivement mon dossier itunes:
/Users/patrice/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music

ne contient pas ma musique qui est dans un disk dur externe

Donc DS audio ira piocher dans le repertoire que je lui indique ?
 et donc si mes fichiers audio sont sur le NAS synology pas besoin d"avoir un ordi imac allumé pour lire ma musique sur ma chaine hifi, juste le NAS à allumer


----------

